# Cách massage giảm cân đơn giản, hiệu quả



## thuhoai (2/10/18)

Massage giảm cân là một trong những liệu pháp giảm cân gần đây khá được ưa chuộng, vì kết quả giúp thu nhỏ các chỉ số cơ thể hiệu quả.

*Massage giảm cân vùng mặt*
Mặt là một trong những bộ phận luôn được phái đẹp chăm chuốt khá kỹ lưỡng. Sở hữu một khuôn mặt thon gọn giúp chị em tự tin hơn, đồng thời cũng giúp chị em xinh đẹp và quyến rũ hơn

Thực hiện massage giảm cân tại vùng mặt, chị em cần chú ý tại vùng da giữa môi trên và mũi (vùng nhân trung). Bởi sự tác động lên các bộ phận này giúp bạn luôn có cảm giác đầy hơi, mang lại cảm giác thoải mái, trút bỏ căng thẳng và hạn chế đáng kể sự thèm ăn.

Cách thực hiện: Sử dụng ngón tay cái ấn nhẹ lên vùng nhân trung trên mặt, sau đó tiến hành xoa bóp theo hình vòng xoáy từ trong ra ngoài khoảng 5 phút. Áp dụng cách này 2 lần/ngày và cần làm thường xuyên để thu gọn gương mặt hiệu quả.




_Những bài massage đơn giản giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả (Ảnh minh họa)_
​*4 bước massage giúp bạn đánh tan mỡ bụng*

*Bước 1:* Xoa 2 tay vào nhau cho hai lòng bàn tay ấm hơn. Bạn có thể sử dụng một số loại dầu massage tự làm ở nhà như dầu dừa, dầu nho…. để việc massage hiệu quả cao hơn.

*Bước 2:* Dùng hai ngón cái ấn từ rốn đến hông theo hình mũi tên. Lặp lại 2-3 lần, không ấn quá nhẹ hay quá mạnh.

*Bước 3:* Dùng tay xoa đều bụng, lấy rốn làm tâm điểm, xoay tay xung quanh rốn theo chiều kim đồng hồ và làm ngược lại. Thực hiện bước này ít nhất 20 lần.

*Bước 4:* Nằm ngửa, nắm tay lại, ấn nhẹ nhàng vào phần eo sau. Bạn chỉ cần cảm thấy lực ấn là được, khộng ấn mạnh vì dễ khiến da vùng này bị bầm. Tác động của việc ấn vào huyệt vị này sẽ giúp kích thích sự đốt mỡ và tuần hoàn máu.

Bạn chỉ mất khoảng 7 phút để hoàn thành bài massage này. Nếu kiên trì thực hiện bài massage này 2-3 lần/ ngày, bạn sẽ sớm đánh tan mỡ bụng.

*Giảm mỡ đùi bằng cách massage với hỗn hợp từ muối*
Chế hỗn hợp massage giúp đùi thon gọn gồm: hai thìa muối và 2-3 thìa nước lọc, khuấy lên rồi cho hỗn hợp hơi sền sệt. Muối có chứa cation và nation có công dụng cân bằng và làm nóng giãn, lạnh co cục bộ. Vừa có tác dụng giảm mỡ đùi nhanh chóng, vừa tẩy tế bào chết, làm da mịn màng, săn chắc.

Nhẹ nhàng thoa hỗn hợp từ mông đùi, dùng lực hai tay massage theo vòng tròn dọc từ mông xuống đùi, rồi xuống đầu gối. Bạn cũng có thể massage đùi theo chiều ngang đều được.

Tuy nhiên bạn cũng cần lưu ý, muốn có hiệu quả tốt nhất thì cần kết hợp thêm bài tập thể dục toàn thân, chế độ ăn uống khoa học.

*Massage khuỷu tay để loại bỏ mỡ thừa trên vùng tay*
Để loại bỏ mỡ thừa một cách nhanh chóng trên vùng tay, bạn nên massage giảm cân tại vị trí khuỷu tay. Thao tác này có tác dụng làm nóng cơ thể. Khi nhiệt độ cơ thể cao hơn mức trung bình giúp thúc đẩy giải phóng năng lượng, làm tiêu hao nhiều calo, hiệu quả tốt trong việc loại bỏ mỡ thừa.

Cách thực hiện: Ấn nhẹ tay vào mặt trong của khuỷu tay và massage nhẹ nhàng theo hình vòng tròn. Với tay, bạn có thể áp tay mạnh hơn để lực tác động vào vùng mỡ thừa này mạnh mẽ hơn. Cách này cần thực hiện 2 – 3 lần trong ngày và mỗi lần cần khoảng 2 phút để hoàn thành.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

